# switching provider



## hopalong (6 Sep 2011)

can anyone tell me the routine for switching from eircom to another provider.will the new provider take care of all the details,or do i need to give eircom so many days notice. im not sure about my contract with them because ive been with them for about 30 years.


----------



## 44brendan (6 Sep 2011)

Simple process. The other provider will give you all the necessary information and requirements. Should be no issue with contract given your term with them.


----------



## hopalong (1 Oct 2011)

thanks.


----------



## tailgunner (9 Dec 2011)

Caveat Emptor!was with another well known provider for donkeys years but when switched to new provider old provider charged a cancellation fee.New provider were awarethis would happen but forgot to mention same ,oh how forgetful of them ,the rotters


----------



## Tentman (4 Jan 2012)

There will not be a cancellation fee if you are out of contract. You will be charged if you are in your first year or have signed up for another finite term after your first year.


----------



## partnership (5 Jan 2012)

Even if no contract will need to give 30 days notice.


----------

